# Custom GUNMETAL Corners...



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

SOOOO....I decided to be a little daring and ballsy. I painted my corners and made some custom GUNMETAL corners. Next are the projectors to match. TOO cold in the garage right now (F'n winter in april) or I'd do them now. Whatcha think?




















Timbo. I'll have completed pictures when it's light out again.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

BTW - the pictures don't do them justice. They look better in person. A little darker than the pictures look.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

that looks like the same paint I used on my wheels


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good. You should also post pics of them on at night.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *that looks like the same paint I used on my wheels *


Survey says.....DING, DING, DING.....Correct!!!! Saw your wheels and the color looked PERFECT with my black. Just the color I was looking for. Thanks man.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

looking good timbo!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

no problem.... I was going to go with black but then I saw this color... The name on the can is graphite.... I fell in love...

Can't wait to see the corners on your car


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

graphite... thats the color of MY wheels too!!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looking damn good. Want to see finished pics when the projectors are done also.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

hehe, painting Mossy corners is def. ballsy. Did you end up using paint thinner or just spray right over the chrome?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ha,
I knew this was in the works. I was waiting to see what color you would choose.
You are right though, I took some shots of my rims after I painted them and they are much darker in person, the flash just reflects off of all the metal particle/flakes in the paint.

Seth


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

They look good.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Tried stripping the paint. EH-EH!! Too hard. Just used sand paper to rough up the surface. Taped them off. Painted them. And voila!!!


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Very nice, I like much


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

damn timbo... after seeing ur corners, i might just do them graphite! but i also wanT to do mine amber.... decisions!!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Are you going to keep the orange cap in there?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

DryBoy I thought your wheels were black?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Are you going to keep the orange cap in there? *


Yep....local laws....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

nope... they are gunmetal with a polished lip.










but to not steal timbo's thread, I will say once again they look great, it takes balls to paint these corners at the price they are...
makes me kinda wish I did my headlights graphite so that I could do my corners that when they come... but I guess I'll just stick with black. I cant wait to see them along with the projectors, on a black car... should look dope.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Now THOSE would look great on my car. GIMME, GIMME, GIMME!!  I gotta think about doing that.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice match!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

So when are your wheels going to be painted...


I thought the color of se-l wheels was gunmetal.. 
I know when I put my se-l wheel caps on (unpainted) it is not the same as the graphite... So I am confused... What color is Gunmetal?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

the se-l wheels are like a titanium color with a lil bit of bronze. hard to describe...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

oh... well i dont think the SE-L's are real gunmetal...??? I'm not sure... I did use graphite color spray paint by duplicolor on the wheels... 

And timbo, I would definately look into painting the wheels its cheap and looks good (as you can see).


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

tim did you shoot some primer on there before you sprayed them or did you just spray it on the chrome backing... or did you use paint thinner and remove the chrome backing first??? any step by step instructions, I plan on recieving my corners some time this week and want to paint them ASAP.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I guess I won't sell the all clear tails I got and try to tint them


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

No primer. Just roughed up the surface and taped it off, then painted it. I'm not worrying about it flaking off since they are covered.

Here's another pic.....not the best though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

any chance you live in the chicago land area? we just got hit with 6 in. of snow in APRIL! its not right. update us w/ finished photos


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

The relections of the mounds of F'n snow give it away? Spring-time my ass!!! I need to move to warmer weather!!!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

It also helps to peak at his IP addy. 

BTW, nice job Timbo on the corners. Great addition to the car!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
You also have that goofy hood gap by the top of the light. People without past frame damage and having all their front end pieces line up correctly suck.

Seth

P.S. Duplicolor graphite for those that forgot what it looks like (image 136k):









P.P.S. This photo is a photoshoppers delight. Decent color, flat tone, easy to drop, easy to change rims, and easy to add skirts.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *It also helps to peak at his IP addy.
> *


*cough* cheater *cough*


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Timbo said:


> **cough* cheater *cough*  *


What can I say, it was too easy.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

> _
> 
> P.P.S. This photo is a photoshoppers delight. Decent color, flat tone, easy to drop, easy to change rims, and easy to add skirts. [/B]_


_ 

Good snow effect too!_


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Here ya go.....Corners AND projectors..... hmmmmm.... I smell a business opportunity....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Uh oh,
'Real gunmetal' gunmetal projectors. As opposed to 'darker chrome' gunmetal projectors. E-bay eat your heart out.
Try to match your grille mesh or rims to that color to get some 'motif' going on.
Maybe matching curtains on the inside...

Seth


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Maybe matching curtains on the inside...*


Yeah....that'd be a nice touch.  Nice little subtle diffence with the gunmetal. Not TOO bright, not TOO black. JUST RIGHT.

Here's a full shot.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Why did you choose to make your engine purple looking?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i dunno what he used but i really like it 10 for originality!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Why did you choose to make your engine purple looking? *


Something different. I've seen a ton of cars that are black that have either yellow, red, white or silver accents.......purple was just DIFFERENT! Nice little contrast. Just the inside and the engine are purple, though. NO outside purple. Don't want to stand out THAT much!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice work timbo


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I like the gunmetal... I give you 5 flying camels out of a possible 5... looking great!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

How about 5 out of 5 dancing bananas.

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^^ PUMP PUMP PUMP GET IT GET!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*LOL*



G_Funk013 said:


> *How about 5 out of 5 dancing bananas.
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: *



those shits are so funny!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

there needs to be a female dancing banana, maybe booty dancing...

Seth


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Here's the FINAL shot.....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very very clean Timbo... the grill looks real good and ur painted projectors and corners are very nice and *original*. great job... u get a banana for ur work :banana:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So, 
Are you going to match the mesh in the grille, or even the grille itself?

Seth


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *So,
> Are you going to match the mesh in the grille, or even the grille itself?
> 
> Seth *


Good question.....good Idea too....HMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I wonder has anyone done this with white paint? Maybe someone can photoshop it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

g... anything is possible.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

lest we forget the great job MP2050 did with his white corners/halo headlights. I'm sure he has more pictures, but this is the only one I have of them.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *lest we forget the great job MP2050 did with his white corners/halo headlights. I'm sure he has more pictures, but this is the only one I have of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.... 

Oh and Very nice job Timbo....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nice, I give it 5 dancing monkeys.


----------

